# is 6 in 80g is good???



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

i have 6 "6 in 80g can it be dan?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

125 gallon


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

The wont be good for life, You better look into gettin a 12og


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

look at the above 2 answers


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Sometimes it works, but generally they will either start killing each other for territory, or the cramped space will stunt their growth. I agree with the guys above, look into getting something bigger.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

By empty do you mean no gravel, or no decorations. My reds have been breeding in my 75 so i think you should be alright.

In my tank i got drift wood and fake plants. I dont think you need anything in the tank except gravel.

You can keep them in that tank for a reasonable period of time.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

If you are seriously interested in trying to get them to breed in your existing tank ... I'd recommend you reduce the shoal to 5 max and keep the other one separate in another tank as a backup in case anyone get's killed.

Make sure there is free swimming space in the center of the tank. You might want to divide the tank into 3rds, with the center empty and the ends with some type of cover whether plants, driftwood or rocks.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

you should have at least 20 gallons per pygo and more so if you're trying to breed them as the breeding pair will become more territorial...also, like tweaked said, you might want to reduce the number of your shoal to reduce fighting, especiallyh if you're going to try and breed them in the 80 gallon...good luck and let us know what happens







...

chris


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

it will be OK.. but you SHOULD get a bigger tank.. ima not gonna lie.. i've had 6 -5" in a 60... that was for 3 days only though.. and they fought a lot... bigger tank gives them more comfort and also more room to run when they're being beaten on..


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

about 20-25g per fish. so a 120-150g would be adequate.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Go with 4 in a 80, they will get too terratorial and fight alot and it may end in casualties


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

i will take 2 and sell them yor are the best!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Try a tank that is atleast 6 feet long to give them room to pair off and potentaily breed. I'm not exactly sure of the dimension of that tank but im gonna guess that its around 4 feet long. Or simply sell one or two of them. Good luck with the breeding!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I definatly think that bigger the tank the better chances you have. With a bigger tank you have room for p's to split off and do their thing. Also I believe the more room they have the more comfortable they become or atleast that's what I have noticed!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

EHUDI7 said:


> i will take 2 and sell them yor are the best!!!!!!!!!!!


 or if u see 2 that are getting darker and other signs of breeding get rid of the rest of them and keep those 2 and 1 more 
cause 2 is a bad #


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2004)

Although the chances are very low it can be done. I belive reds have been breed in 55g tanks before and someone had golds breed in a 30g tank before


----------

